# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  Top Five Best Hulk/Wolverine Fights and More Top Five Lists

## CBR News

CSBG has a library of top five lists, including their latest, the best battles between Marvel's Incredible Hulk and Wolverine over the years!


_Full article here._

----------

